# ID help please



## Deadhead7 (Nov 25, 2008)

I am brand new to the hobby and have just gotten my first cichlids(this is also my first post on these forums). Unfortunately they came from a tank labeled assorted cichlids and I was hoping I could get some help with ID. 








Actually got a pretty good shot of this guy.








This one did not want to cooperate. 
















The second image is fairly blurry but is a better close up, this guy seems to be the dominant fish in the tank so far.








I'm not sure if the yellow spot a couple of them had on the bottom fin is a problem or not, if someone could give an opinion I would appreciate it. I am brand new to this as I said before, so if I have some stocking issues so far I would appreciate input on that as well. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## utimag (Jun 17, 2008)

The 1st pic i would say is a Pseudotropheus socolofi. The 2nd pic Pseudotropheus sp. "Acei" (Ngara) Ngara White Tail. The 3rd pic Metriaclima lombardoi (Kenyi). Also good luck with your fish and welcome to the hobby. And the yellow spots on the lower fins (anal fins) are normal there called egg spots. :thumb:


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

utimag said:


> The 1st pic i would say is a Pseudotropheus socolofi. The 2nd pic Pseudotropheus sp. "Acei" (Ngara) Ngara White Tail. The 3rd pic Metriaclima lombardoi (Kenyi). Also good luck with your fish and welcome to the hobby. And the yellow spots on the lower fins (anal fins) are normal there called egg spots. :thumb:


You mean the 5th is the kenyi. The 3rd and 4th are of one I'm not sure about. The 2nd pic is also diff than the 3rd and 4th.


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

1. Psuedotropheus socolofi

2. Need a better picture.

3 & 4. Psuedotropheus acei "Ngara"

5. Metriaclima lombardoi

As far as stocking issues go, what size is your tank (dimensions in inches)?


----------



## Deadhead7 (Nov 25, 2008)

Floor is 36 by aprox 13 (its a hex front), tank is 18 inches tall. Got it used but from keeping track when I fill its somewhere around 40 gallons.








(still need to do some redecorating). I did not know sand was better when I put the tank together, wish I would have now. Working on a better pic of the second fish. Also much thanks for the ids already given.


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

Pic 2 looks a lot like a Otopharynx lithobates when they're REALLY stressed. Do ever see any spots on the side of that fish?


----------



## Deadhead7 (Nov 25, 2008)

I have never seen any spots on that fish. He is the one that the Ngara likes to chase around. Got a couple more pics, hope they help. This guy doesnt like to have his picture taken.
















I have only had these fish for about a week, and the one in question looks exactly the same as when I got him.


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

It might be another acei. I really have no idea. Definitely NOT a lithobates. Sorry I can't be of more help.


----------



## Eric C. (May 1, 2007)

chapman76 said:


> It might be another acei. I really have no idea. Definitely NOT a lithobates. Sorry I can't be of more help.


Yeah, I was thinking another acei as well. Could be a female.


----------



## Deadhead7 (Nov 25, 2008)

I appreciate the responses....the fish is question is being chased around the tank pretty regularly by the identified acei. Would that be because it is female or just because they look similar? And is that going to be a problem?


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

If you have just a single female with a male in the tank, yes, it would be an ongoing problem. I would add some more acei or hopefully you'd get some females. Male mbuna are generally pretty relentless in their pursuit of females to breed. If he wants to breed, he'll keep trying until either she breeds or one of them is dead.


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

I have the same fish as you have...2-4.... From my studies, I feel they are also acei ngara. I I have very similar looking fish except right now the "female" (all black, no color) is doing VERY badly. I thought it was the other fish picking on it, but maybe it's the other acei... tail fin is nearly gone... white marks on side from attacks. Fish was doing nothing but floating in the aerator bubbles for 2 days. TOday is much more active however. So now that I know yours is getting trouble from the blue/black acei, I might have to remove mine before it dies.


----------

